

How much does it cost to be Batman?  - athan
http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2013/02/how-much-does-it-cost-to-be-batman/

======
athan
"Assuming he’s already around, how much does it cost to be Batman for, say, a
year?"

more details on this: [http://economicstudents.com/2013/01/what-economics-can-
teach...](http://economicstudents.com/2013/01/what-economics-can-teach-us-
about-batman/)

------
kiba
In the Nolan trilogy, all of his gadgets were already made by Wayne Enterprise
for some other purposes or are shuttered projects. With data from batman's
adventure, they can use the data to refine the prototype. Batman also doesn't
fight villains constantly.

~~~
athan
"Assuming he’s already around, how much does it cost to be Batman for, say, a
year?" found the detailed report on the link:

[http://economicstudents.com/2013/01/what-economics-can-
teach...](http://economicstudents.com/2013/01/what-economics-can-teach-us-
about-batman/)

